# My Ultimate Garage Journey..



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Since I first got into cars, Iv'e always wanted a proper garage/workshop space.

I have been very fortunate/worked bloody hard to buy a house (new build) that has a double garage and wanted to do it some justice with proper garage fit out..

The whole concept was to build something very clinical and minimal..

So here we go with some pics:

1. This is what the garage looked like when we moved in. Typical dusty concrete floor, single crap low energy lightbulb.. So i order up some c16 for the stud walls and loaded it all into the garage to start construction.. Father in law the pics, building stud walls can be done on your own, but 2 pairs of hands make quick work of it. We studded the whole 5x5 metre garage out in a day and half.










2. First wall in. I have made a point of not insulating as I didn't want any issues with interstitial condensation.










3. Stud walls done..










4. Noggins in..










5. At this point I was ready for the spark to come in and wire up the sockets and down lighters. I haven't got any pics of that sorry, but you can see from the next pic of putting the floor, that the ceiling has been plasterboard and electrics done. The reason I put the ceiling in first, was because i wanted to use some special skirting, but I will get onto that in a bit.

The flooring I wanted, was a similar look to a car showroom/workshop, in the end I selected a non slip ceramic tile from vitra that would take the load of a car, knocks and wear well. Here is the floor going down.










6. Getting there..










7. All Done..










8. Skirting.. This is from an Italian company called profilitec. The skirting is a two piece aluminium consruction that is brushed then anodised. The backing plate screws to the stud and then the skirting sits on the top profile, giving you shadow gap to skirting itself.










9. From another angle..










10. With the skirting on..










11. All done..










12. Now i needed to start thinking about getting the rest of the plasterboard up and getting the whole garage skimmed and painted. The final fix of the electrics needed to be done as well. First I protected the floor by laying 3 layers of thick cardboard, z lapped and gaffer tapped together with a DPM on top.. That protected the floor against the plasters. :doublesho

Here's a pic of the plaster boarding all done..










13. Cut out for the sockets all done as well..










14. Cabinet Plan..










15. Garage pride in Shrewsbury carry the NewAge cabinets and are pretty local to me, they also deliver. This range is also available in Costco. 18g steel and proper jobs. Partially installed, sorry for the crap pic..










16. Finally all finished, down lighters in and my old Alfa after bit of love..










17. Stash of Autofinesse finds a proper home..










18. Fruits of the labour..










Thanks for reading.. Happy to answer any questions.. 

EVO6RSS..


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent space, very impressive :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is chuffing awesome workspace, not at all envious


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

WOW, that's an awesome garage!! 

I'd be scared of scratching the floor though...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellent Work :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mate that looks stunning


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great job,like the cabinets


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice mancave


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

All, thanks for the kind comments. 

Sicskate... It's bullet proof, the tiles are matt so they don't scratch. Iv'e dropped wrench's and all sorts on it and it's fine..


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Totally outstanding, out of curiosity what is the garage dimensions.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Those cabinets are just awesome, very smart


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Very very nice I'd love to kit mine out like that I recon I'd put bunk beds in there to for the summer absolutely awesome


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Approx 5.5m x 5.5m. It's a good size double which means with a one car in you have plenty of room to work. With the door down you have to move the car forwards and backwards if you want to say machine/wax the front or back panels, bit this is hardly a hardship..


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great mancave


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic work.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I hate you!!!  LOL :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely garage that mate, tiles look brilliant


----------



## Farqui (Jun 24, 2014)

What an amazing man cave, well done.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

that is lovely, well done


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic -


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

what a transformation, the workmanship looks great! I think if that was mine I would never be out of there!!

Have you got a hatch in there/boarded out the roof space for storage? Although not they you probably really need any!


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

I'me very jealous . . . whose is the Giulietta BTW?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice space. Nice to get a big reward for working hard towards it !!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bezste said:


> I'me very jealous . . . whose is the Giulietta BTW?


I thought it was a Mito?

Lovely looking garage.


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Paul08 said:


> what a transformation, the workmanship looks great! I think if that was mine I would never be out of there!!
> 
> Have you got a hatch in there/boarded out the roof space for storage? Although not they you probably really need any!


Paul08,

I am in there a lot.. :buffer:

Yeah, there is a loft hatch in. Nothing up there at the moment and can't board it. I had to speak to the company that made the roof trusses, as the structural loadings are only rated for boarding out with minimal storage or plaster boarded. Typical new build, minimum spec to hold roof up.. lol..

EVO6RSS..


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Bezste said:


> I'me very jealous . . . whose is the Giulietta BTW?


Bezste,

It's the wife's.. She got it as an ex demo and I was so impressed with it I got the Mito..

EVO6RSS..


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

You have achieved what the rest of us dream of !


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

one of the best home and even better than most professional garages, well done mate


----------



## racingsnake (Apr 3, 2006)

Garage looks great mate, fantastic finish you have achieved there
do you know what the adhesive was used to secure the tiles? I know that temperatures can fluctuate more in a garage and so the adhesive can expand and contract more than it would in your house. 
Also I noticed that there seems to be a bigger gap in the tiles in the middle what was that for?


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

racingsnake said:


> Garage looks great mate, fantastic finish you have achieved there
> do you know what the adhesive was used to secure the tiles? I know that temperatures can fluctuate more in a garage and so the adhesive can expand and contract more than it would in your house.
> Also I noticed that there seems to be a bigger gap in the tiles in the middle what was that for?


The gap in the middle is an expansion strip. Tbh I am unsure of the adhesive, apart from the tiler assured me it was suitable. As the tiles were put down straight onto the concrete so the bond it to the substrate and the tile.

I have had tiles put down in my bathrooms in the house, tiler used a special membrane/plastic sheet underneath on top of the chipboard to allow expansion/ movement of the floor is wood is much more likely to expand and contract than concrete.

Thanks again for all the kind comments.

EVO6RSS.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is an awesome garage. One day i will have one.


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

Those tiles look fantastic, but would such tiles stand the weight of a car jacked up on axle stands for long periods of time?

I always wanted a tiled floor, but with such a scenario I imagine a more hard wearing floor would be ideal?

The space you have looks swell, though. I'm hopefully moving out soon and the house has a double, as well so I'm shopping around for ideas here.

Love those cabinets, too. Were you not tempted to have them wall mounted to free up space on the back wall to avoid having to move the car back and forth?

-G


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

the cabinets are super!!! where did you get those?


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Grubdip, the tiles are fine. They are a commercial non slip tile from Vitra, so should be absolutely fine as you are not really point loading with axel stands..
Subarufreak, 
The cabinets are new age from garage pride..


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

I've recently moved and this is exactly what I aim to achieve........one day!!

I had to look twice at your first photo as I thought you'd carpeted your drive way too!! :lol:


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you able to clarify what specific products you used?

i have a new build single and want to achieve the same outcome

thanks


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome garage, great car too


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

beautiful garage that, well done!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

just wow, i thought id done a good job on my garage but thats just the dogs.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning garage there mate.
The RS will be right at home there!!


----------



## Acecross (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm moving into a new build (Redrow) shortly and this looks very similar to the double garage on our plot - If I can achieve a look half as good as this I will be very happy - excellent work!


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

what a stonking garage its a credit to all your hard work, well done and enjoy


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome garage that :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations pal... you've just won at garages


----------



## Elijah Howell (Apr 30, 2016)

what shelving/storage is that thank?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic, looks really nicely finished. Could you point me in the direction of the cabinet supplier please. I am building a garage this year and if it looks half as good as that I'll be happy.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Bustanut said:


> Fantastic, looks really nicely finished. Could you point me in the direction of the cabinet supplier please. I am building a garage this year and if it looks half as good as that I'll be happy.


I think they are New Age ones

http://www.garagepride.co.uk/newage-garage-cabinets/newage-cabinets-pro-series.html

Costco also sell this range too !


----------

